# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins

## Desiree1955

*Top Black Lives Matter Activist: We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins

riots-tef-poe-360x220.jpg

Dear white peopleniggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go*

Prominent Black Lives Matter activist and rapper Tef Poe has a message for white people: If Donald Trump wins the presidency, niggas will incite riots everywhere.

Dear white people if Trump wins young niggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go. Just so you know, Poe tweeted yesterday.

He followed up with another promise: Trump wins aint no more rules fammo. Weve been too nice as is.

Poe is by no means a nobody, he has appeared in innumerable articles charting the rise of Black Lives Matter and was credited with coining the phrase, This aint your grandparents civil rights movement.

The rapper was one of the co-founders of Hands Up United, a social justice organization that emerged after the death of Michael Brown that was responsible for coordinating large BLM protests in the St. Louis area.

St. Louis was hit by riots in August last year as police were forced to use tear gas to disperse demonstrators who threw bricks and bottles at officers.

The hands up, dont shoot! mantra was later discredited by DNA and autopsy evidence that confirmed Michael Brown did not have his hands up when he was shot by Officer Darren Wilson.

Poes threat to incite riots comes on the same day as it emerged that some of the radical groups involved in shutting down Donald Trumps rally in Chicago last week are planning a mass civil disobedience movement beginning next month.

Donald Trump himself also warned that any attempt by the GOP establishment to steal the nomination from him may result in civil unrest.

I think you would have riots. I think you would have riots, Trump told CNNs Chris Cuomo Wednesday morning. I think you would see problems like youve never seen before. I think bad things would happen. I really do.

Trump was quickly blasted by many sectors of the media for invoking the prospect of riots, a sentiment that wasnt seen immediately after the riots in Ferguson, Missouri, when publications like Time Magazine argued that rioting was a justifiable form of protest.


http://www.dcclothesline.com/2016/03/17/top-black-lives-matter-activist-we-will-incite-riots-everywhere-if-trump-wins/

*If Trump is the next president, and they incite riots......I suspect a lot of "niggas" will be going to jail.    Awwwwwwwwwwww*

----------

Coolwalker (03-18-2016),Daily Bread (04-09-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016),Libhater (03-18-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

like these fools aren't doing it now.  

thanks for the warning though.   See...he said RIOTS.    NOT protests.    Rioters get their assses shot.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Big Country Politix

So.... Nothing will change then? Of course they will CONTINUE to riot.... These "people" are children

----------

Green Lion (04-11-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016),RMNIXON (03-17-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I am really proud to see these people are such strong proponents of the American political system and support democracy as strongly as they do.






















Disclaimer:  For the benefit of the posters who cannot understand satire I don't really mean this.

----------

JMWinPR (04-10-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016),Parabellum (03-17-2016),Rickity Plumber (04-09-2016)

----------


## Swedgin

I am always soo moved by people's angst, when they riot, burn and loot....their own neighborhoods.

I would suggest some degree of caution as to where these fine young Turks take their rioting and protesting, as there are some communities that won't stand for it.

----------

Cedric (03-17-2016),JMWinPR (04-10-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Swedgin

Quick question for anyone:

How many White People "rioted" (or, even "Protested...") the election of Barack Hussein Obama????

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016),Madison (04-12-2016),Mordent (03-17-2016),usfan (03-18-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

They want a black dictatorship where blacks abide by no laws.  Bring on the riots.  Please.  This country is so well armed now it will go up like a roman candle and take the dindu nuffins with it.

----------

Cedric (03-17-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Quick question for anyone:
> 
> How many White People "rioted" (or, even "Protested...") the election of Barack Hussein Obama????

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016),RMNIXON (03-17-2016),Swedgin (03-17-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They want a black dictatorship where blacks abide by no laws.  Bring on the riots.  Please.  This country is so well armed now it will go up like a roman candle and take the dindu nuffins with it.


I know you set me up but I love to post those delicious dindu nuffins.image.jpg

----------

Crunch (03-17-2016),JMWinPR (04-10-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

> I am always soo moved by people's angst, when they riot, burn and loot....their own neighborhoods.


They should burn down Watts. Again. 

If they keep this up, my dad will prolly vote for Trump. He passed away about 5 years ago.

----------

Hillofbeans (03-17-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

> I know you set me up but I love to post those delicious dindu nuffins.Attachment 13672


Funniest nuffins evah



Threatening to riot? What, again? Nigga please.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Funniest nuffins evah
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening to riot? What, again? Nigga please.


What happened to good old-fashioned picketing and boycotting? 
I remember in the late sixties when the blacks boycotted and picketed our family business because they said they saw my devout ,  over religious mom at a rally carrying a sign(lmao) in front of the local public school which was not integrated. 

Of course it was just an excuse to target all whites. 
My brothers and I attended Catholic School which was integrated. 
Hence was my first realization of discrimination and it wasn't perpetrated by white people.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

These are the very same people who wore all those Obama T-Shirts to get in your face!

The ones they don't wear any longer...............

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Cedric (03-17-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Cedric

By definition a thug is a nobody and so he's . . . nobody.  My thought is 'Good for you me bucko, get in the face of Whites and be as nasty as you and your fellow thugs wanna get . . . and then discover what it feels like to get smashed into paste.'  

12 percent of the population is NOT going to dominate Whites and that's because there are only so many spineless White liberals in this nation.  Once you run through them you have to face the people with backbone.  Um . . . good luck with that.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> Quick question for anyone:
> 
> How many White People "rioted" (or, even "Protested...") the election of Barack Hussein Obama????


Zip, zero, none, nada.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Zip, zero, none, nada.


Yeah, why the fuck not, especially the 2nd time?

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> Yeah, why the fuck not, especially the 2nd time?


Because everyone's face would be captured on camera and placed in a government database for the rest of their lives under the heading of 'Racists with Probable KKK Affiliations."  The MSM would have portrayed them in no other way and Obama himself -- via plausible deniability operatives -- would have demanded that everyone identifiable be placed into such a classification.

All of which means that the average Right of Center citizen wasn't angry and disgusted enough after Obama was AGAIN given the election by a permanently in-the-tank-for-him Mainstream Media to say, "Screw the consequences!" and take it to the streets anyway.  

The irony being that had they done so it would NOT have been due to Barack's skin tone but his scum-sucking anti-U.S.A. politics.

----------

Crunch (03-18-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Because everyone's face would be captured on camera and placed in a government database for the rest of their lives under the heading of 'Racists with Probable KKK Affiliations."  The MSM would have portrayed them in no other way and Obama himself -- via plausible deniability operatives -- would have demanded that everyone identifiable be placed into such a classification.
> 
> All of which means that the average Right of Center citizen wasn't angry and disgusted enough after Obama was AGAIN given the election by a permanently in-the-tank-for-him Mainstream Media to say, "Screw the consequences!" and take it to the streets anyway.  
> 
> The irony being that had they done so it would NOT have been due to Barack's skin tone but his scum-sucking anti-U.S.A. politics.




There's still time.

----------

Cedric (03-18-2016),Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Swedgin

> Yeah, why the fuck not, especially the 2nd time?


#1.  Evolved.
#2.  Civilized.
#3.  Reasoned
#4.  Employed.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> #1.  Evolved.
> #2.  Civilized.
> #3.  Reasoned
> #4.  Employed.


Maybe it is time to toss all that aside for a while?

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Frankenvoter

I have tried not to be just completely bigoted against blacks in general, none other than G. Gordon Liddy always quoted the fact that if you can show me one exception to the rule, you can never say "all" blacks...this or that, and I have met enough good Americans, who happened to be black, especially in the military, that I dont like placing myself on a level of making blanket statements. BUT............


I am wondering. Back in the day, it seemed that all a black kid wanted for kwanza was a bassetball. That would make him one happy bro in the hood if he could go play what seems to just come natural to them.     
I am wondering, if requests for a bassetball at kwanza, has been replaced with "all I want for kwanza is my own personal bullhorn."  

Can I as a white, start complaining about the bullhorn disparity in this country? I want one too. It's not FAIR only blacks seem to have them. Can the govt just give me one or do I have to WORK for it? Maybe I'll do just that, because work comes as naturally to my peeps, as bassetball and bullhorns comes to them.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> There's still time.


Actually I think that Right of Center people are biding their time waiting for the RINO led GOP to steal the nomination from either Cruz or Trump and THEN they are going to take it to the street.  If mobs of angry Right of Center people burn down their own Grand Ol' Party then the Left-Allied Mainstream Media will not only treat them fairly but will cheer.  Oh let's hear it for irony!

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> *Top Black Lives Matter Activist: We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins
> 
> Attachment 13669
> 
> Dear white peopleniggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go*
> 
> Prominent Black Lives Matter activist and rapper Tef Poe has a message for white people: If Donald Trump wins the presidency, niggas will incite riots everywhere.
> 
> Dear white people if Trump wins young niggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go. Just so you know, Poe tweeted yesterday.
> ...


So where are those like @Hillyard and @JustPassinThru to speak against this?  I guess these riots would be viable and perfectly okay?

Not with me.  Let them riot.  We'll put the rabid beasts down.  Literally if need be.  Domestic terrorism and domestic enemies of this country need to be dealt with harshly.

----------



----------


## Hillyard

LOL...Do you want me to say I'm against the criminal fools in BLM? Yes. I am against them. I think they are a criminal organization and the FBI should
conduct an inquiry into the connections between George Sorros and this mob that has been responsible for death and destruction in our cities.

I don't think any of this lets Donald Trump off the hook for conducting a campaign that, had Barry Obama encouraged his supporters to beat up his political enemies and protesters the way Trump has, you'd all have a rage aneurysm...but whatever.

----------


## Knightkore

> LOL...Do you want me to say I'm against the criminal fools in BLM? Yes. I am against them. I think they are a criminal organization and the FBI should
> conduct an inquiry into the connections between George Sorros and this mob that has been responsible for death and destruction in our cities.
> 
> I don't think any of this lets Donald Trump off the hook for conducting a campaign that, had Barry Obama encouraged his supporters to beat up
> his political enemies and protesters the way Trump has, you'd all have a rage aneurysm...but whatever.


And yet there has been no encouragement of what you claim.....quit spinning and lying.....it is your rhetoric that incites these beasts.....you are just as much as fault as you claim Trump is.....

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Who cares?

Let them burn down their own neighborhoods....they're shit-holes anyway.

We all know they don't have the stones to go to any white suburb and riot.

The fact is, there are far more of us than them.  If we all shot one....we'd run out by dinnertime.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Who cares?
> 
> Let them burn down their own neighborhoods....they're shit-holes anyway.
> 
> We all know they don't have the stones to go to any white suburb and riot.
> 
> The fact is, there are far more of us than them.  If we all shot one....we'd run out by dinnertime.

----------


## Coolwalker

Isn't it a jail-able offense just stating you are going to start a riot? Intimidation in voting is something that is no longer tolerated. In fact it against The Civil  Rights Amendment. Perhaps rappers are to stupid to know this simple fact.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So where are those like @Hillyard and @JustPassinThru to speak against this?  I guess these riots would be viable and perfectly okay?
> 
> Not with me.  Let them riot.  We'll put the rabid beasts down.  Literally if need be.  Domestic terrorism and domestic enemies of this country need to be dealt with harshly.


I've said this in about six different threads...and you still don't get it.

This isn't an either/or.  Because I don't support this crony-corporate Statist, does not mean I support the nihilist, racialist, collectivist Left.

Because the RINO-NC speaks against Trump does not mean I support THEM, either.

AGAIN.  HISTORY.  Josef Stalin allied with the United States and England against Germany.  The dupes in media then, as they would now, assumed that because he wanted Germany destroyed he must be an all-right guy.

Stalin and the Communists soon disabused them of that notion; but like dummies will, they forgot that lesson.
*
THE ENEMY OF MY ENEMY IS VERY-OFTEN A GREATER ENEMY.*  Got it?

I speak for FREEDOM and CONSTITUTIONAL GOVERNMENT - I don't look for heroes in red capes who're going to do things bigger, greater, "smarter."  I look for government to get OUT of the intrusive areas forbidden by the Constitution.

Sadly, at this point, we're dependent on a man - not a law, but a man - to do that.  And Trump is not that man.  

Trump would have stopped the American Revolution, too - in favor of *GREAT! DEALS!!*  He would have been there to be "_SMARTER!!_" then those sticks in the mud in Philadelphia in 1787.  

He would have been as honest as was Aaron Burr.  He would have been the wrong man at critical times - then, as now.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Isn't it a jail-able offense just stating you are going to start a riot? Intimidation in voting is something that is no longer tolerated. In fact it against The Civil  Rights Amendment. Perhaps rappers are to stupid to know this simple fact.


It's a jail-able offense to not pay your taxes, too.

Yet Al Sharp-tongue walks.

Because we are now a government of men, not laws.

----------

Knightkore (03-18-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

BLM must be sending white powder in envelopes to Trump's family members too.

Kind of a friendly reminder that they know where they live.

----------


## Knightkore

> I've said this in about six different threads...and you still don't get it.
> 
> This isn't an either/or.  Because I don't support this crony-corporate Statist, does not mean I support the nihilist, racialist, collectivist Left.
> 
> Because the RINO-NC speaks against Trump does not mean I support THEM, either.
> 
> AGAIN.  HISTORY.  Josef Stalin allied with the United States and England against Germany.  The dupes in media then, as they would now, assumed that because he wanted Germany destroyed he must be an all-right guy.
> 
> Stalin and the Communists soon disabused them of that notion; but like dummies will, they forgot that lesson.
> ...


The revolution to smaller government has to start somewhere and NO politician.....professionally bred and born politicians have got us to where we are now.....many have promised smaller government.....many have not only failed but grown the government for their agenda.....

It is time for something different.....radical.....will it work?  Doing the same thing over and over again hasn't been working in decades.....50 percent chance of success.....

----------

Daily Bread (04-09-2016),RMNIXON (03-18-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The revolution to smaller government has to start somewhere and NO politician.....professionally bred and born politicians have got us to where we are now.....many have promised smaller government.....many have not only failed but grown the government for their agenda.....


Yes.  Sadly, since government has broken out of the Constitution; is lawless...we are at the mercy of the strength of a man or group of men to force it back.





> It is time for something different.....radical.....will it work?  Doing the same thing over and over again hasn't been working in decades.....50 percent chance of success.....


First of all, as I've tried innumerable times to point out, Trump is not radical.  He's textbook.  We have seen his likes before; they arise in a roiling society and when they're done the culture is either leveled or the nation is a Police State.

Do you want a list of them?  It's a long one.

Doing what previous despots have done, and expecting something different...is, as Einstein said, the definition of insanity.  There is nothing new under the sun; there have been successes and there have been failures.

George Washington was not a cult leader.  He didn't even give his own Farewell Address - he mailed it to newspapers.  He didn't campaign for the office; because he didn't envision the office as a source of glory.  It was a DUTY - as commanding the Continental Army was a duty.  He took it in that spirit.

We need THAT kind of leadership - that puts principles ahead of personal vanity and tells us what he plans to DO, in SPECIFICS, not how smart, how great, how well-educated he is, and about his people being the smartest, the best, the best dealmakers...all of it mindless rotgut.  The kind of crap Muhammed Ali used to spout on TV before a title boxing match.

What we NEED...is a demonstrated Conservative.  With American free-enterprise values.  We haven't had one since Reagan.  How did Reagan do?  It wasn't because he had nice hair.  It was because the principles he applied...WORK.

----------


## protectionist

This simpleton and all his moronic group will be mincemeat, if Trump wins. The only thing keeping him out of jail right now is that Obama is president.  Once Trump is in office, the party is over.  Then it will be Whites and conservatives protesting >  too many mosques, too many immigrants, mass deportation not going fast enough, reparations for whites for affirmative action losses,  etc

And if this ass-clown still goes out and riots >>

----------


## protectionist

> Yes.  Sadly, since government has broken out of the Constitution; is lawless...we are at the mercy of the strength of a man or group of men to force it back.
> 
> First of all, as I've tried innumerable times to point out, Trump is not radical.  He's textbook.  We have seen his likes before; they arise in a roiling society and when they're done the culture is either leveled or the nation is a Police State.
> 
> Do you want a list of them?  It's a long one.
> 
> Doing what previous despots have done, and expecting something different...is, as Einstein said, the definition of insanity.  There is nothing new under the sun; there have been successes and there have been failures.
> 
> George Washington was not a cult leader.  He didn't even give his own Farewell Address - he mailed it to newspapers.  He didn't campaign for the office; because he didn't envision the office as a source of glory.  It was a DUTY - as commanding the Continental Army was a duty.  He took it in that spirit.
> ...


So you are clueless about the specifics that Trump plans to do.  10-4. Message received.  Maybe if you read his website, and latest book, _Crippled America_, you wouldn't come in here clueless, posting clueless posts.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So you are clueless about the specifics that Trump plans to do.  10-4. Message received.  Maybe if you read his website, and latest book, _Crippled America_, you wouldn't come in here clueless, posting clueless posts.


Do you think that misbegotten son of a bitch wrote that book?  Or even READ it?

Would you like to buy a bridge in Brooklyn?

----------


## protectionist

> Do you think that misbegotten son of a bitch wrote that book?  Or even READ it?
> 
> Would you like to buy a bridge in Brooklyn?


You need to buy my bridge in Brooklyn, if you think he didn't. Anyone can easily tell by the way the words are arranged in the sentences, that it is Trump talking, and only him. 100% crystal clear. You never read the book, and you tried to dodge that, and you failed laughably.

----------


## sooda

> This simpleton and all his moronic group will be mincemeat, if Trump wins. The only thing keeping him out of jail right now is that Obama is president.  Once Trump is in office, the party is over.  Then it will be Whites and conservatives protesting >  too many mosques, too many immigrants, mass deportation not going fast enough, reparations for whites for affirmative action losses,  etc
> 
> And if this ass-clown still goes out and riots >>


You want reparations for Affirmative Action? Is that what you blame?

----------


## Daily Bread

Bring it on brutha , bring it on . You'll cease to exist .

----------


## protectionist

> You want reparations for Affirmative Action? Is that what you blame?


Absolutely I want reparations for affirmative action.  For tens of thousands of $$ lost, and maybe it's more than that, and i'm still losing $$ right now in reduced Social Security payments due to the racial discrimination that the govt has allowed for 5 decades.

----------

Daily Bread (04-09-2016)

----------


## Moo

"We will incite riots everywhere"... calling for violent action in the name of a political cause? Arrest them for terrorism now.

----------


## patrickt

> like these fools aren't doing it now.  
> 
> thanks for the warning though.   See...he said RIOTS.    NOT protests.    Rioters get their assses shot.


Wait, didn't Donald say he thought there would be riots if he didn't get the nomination? Oh, woe is us. We are doomed.
Donald Trump on brokered convention: 'I think you'd have riots'  - CNNPolitics.com

----------


## Moo

> Wait, didn't Donald say he thought there would be riots if he didn't get the nomination? Oh, woe is us. We are doomed.


He did not say he was going to incite them.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-10-2016),protectionist (04-11-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

> You need to buy my bridge in Brooklyn, if you think he didn't. Anyone can easily tell by the way the words are arranged in the sentences, that it is Trump talking, and only him. 100% crystal clear. You never read the book, and you tried to dodge that, and you failed laughably.


I have not read Crippled America.  I have read several of his books, mostly on negotiation.  Anyone could tell that he wrote that book.  It's like he's sitting next to you.

----------

protectionist (04-11-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

> He did not say he was going to incite them.


There might not be a riot but the Republican party will burn down.

----------


## RMNIXON

These are the same people who said you are a Racist if you did not Vote for Obama.

You get fooled twice then Shame on YOU!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I have not read Crippled America.  I have read several of his books, mostly on negotiation.  Anyone could tell that he wrote that book.  It's like he's sitting next to you.


I'm unconvinced.  Good ghostwriters get the voice, the tone, of their "author" and put it down.

He may well have written his earlier books.  Since he's shown zero interest in politics in life, above and beyond graft for Tammany Hall pols and Nevada roadblocks...I'd frankly bet money he got a ghostwriter to at the very least, lay it out with themes.  He may have used a heavy editing pen.  He may well have gone and actually written over the outline and points given.  

But let's be real.  He's NOT a political thinker - that's one reason he's resorted to shit-flinging.  To HIDE his lack of basics.  Cruz was probably the opponent he dreaded most - informed and innovative where Trump had nothing to offer.  Eloquent on the Constitution.  Knows law, the American system and its traditions.  No wonder Trump doesn't want to face him in a true debate.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Wait, didn't Donald say he thought there would be riots if he didn't get the nomination? Oh, woe is us. We are doomed.
> Donald Trump on brokered convention: 'I think you'd have riots'  - CNNPolitics.com


Mexico will have riots, you can believe that. Pat...you've been rioting for a few months, now. Oh, well..... :Dontknow:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> He did not say he was going to incite them.


Of course he didn't...but those that are against Mr Trump wouldn't admit the truth, would they?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Of course he didn't...but those that are against Mr Trump wouldn't admit the truth, would they?


What do your fellow Aussies think of Trump down there? Do they follow American politics? Give us a little insight to this please.

----------


## JMWinPR

> They should burn down Watts. Again. 
> 
> If they keep this up, my dad will prolly vote for Trump. He passed away about 5 years ago.


Come to think of it, my parents may do the same thing. Dad past in '87, Mom in '97. They can't vote in the primaries as they have both been regular Democrat enthusiasts ever since they went to great beyond. How 'bout yours?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> *Top Black Lives Matter Activist: We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins
> 
> Attachment 13669
> 
> Dear white peopleniggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go*


You would, wouldn't ya? Not like a peaceful protest or anything like that. But a 'riot', huh? I wouldn't expect anything less from a bunch of mule brained niggas such as yourself.

----------


## protectionist

> I'm unconvinced.  Good ghostwriters get the voice, the tone, of their "author" and put it down.
> 
> He may well have written his earlier books.  Since he's shown zero interest in politics in life, above and beyond graft for Tammany Hall pols and Nevada roadblocks...I'd frankly bet money he got a ghostwriter to at the very least, lay it out with themes.  He may have used a heavy editing pen.  He may well have gone and actually written over the outline and points given.  
> 
> But let's be real.  He's NOT a political thinker - that's one reason he's resorted to shit-flinging.  To HIDE his lack of basics.  Cruz was probably the opponent he dreaded most - informed and innovative where Trump had nothing to offer.  Eloquent on the Constitution.  Knows law, the American system and its traditions.  No wonder Trump doesn't want to face him in a true debate.


All this, and never read the book.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Hillofbeans (04-11-2016)

----------


## Green Lion

> *Top Black Lives Matter Activist: We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins
> 
> Attachment 13669
> 
> Dear white peopleniggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go*
> 
> Prominent Black Lives Matter activist and rapper Tef Poe has a message for white people: If Donald Trump wins the presidency, niggas will incite riots everywhere.
> 
> Dear white people if Trump wins young niggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go. Just so you know, Poe tweeted yesterday.
> ...


Go ahead, riot, I have 30rnd mags.

----------

Hillofbeans (04-11-2016)

----------


## patrickt

I've gotten bored not with mythical winning but with threats or predictions of riots. While I was a police officer I played innumerable games of chess while being paid to sit around waiting for the riot. They never materialized. We had some riots but they weren't announced in advance. It's just another liberal lie. Right, Donald?

----------


## Knightkore

> I've gotten bored not with mythical winning but with threats or predictions of riots. While I was a police officer I played innumerable games of chess while being paid to sit around waiting for the riot. They never materialized. We had some riots but they weren't announced in advance. It's just another liberal lie. Right, Donald?


The liberals threatened but many times are just talk.....BLM seems to have gone to another strategy.....stomping on flags and burning them again.....

If you don't mind all of that.....I assume you support it.....

----------

Green Lion (04-11-2016)

----------


## Green Lion

> The liberals threatened but many times are just talk.....BLM seems to have gone to another strategy.....stomping on flags and burning them again.....
> 
> If you don't mind all of that.....I assume you support it.....


Just like the right keeps threatening a civil war everytime a gun law is passed but machine guns have been banned since '87 and no war has come.

They're all just talk.

----------

Knightkore (04-11-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Just like the right keeps threatening a civil war everytime a gun law is passed but machine guns have been banned since '87 and no war has come.
> 
> They're all just talk.


I know right?  I mean.....it is embarrassing running out with your militia gear all ready for a civil war and nothing happens.....just neighbors looking at you weird.....

----------

Green Lion (04-11-2016)

----------


## Green Lion

> I know right?  I mean.....it is embarrassing running out with your militia gear all ready for a civil war and nothing happens.....just neighbors looking at you weird.....


MallNinjas

----------

Knightkore (04-11-2016)

----------


## MrMike

I hope the good people living in areas they do that "we gonna riot" crap in respond with high velocity lead as a key riot control measure...

----------

Knightkore (04-11-2016)

----------


## TBO



----------


## nonsqtr

> *Top Black Lives Matter Activist: We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins
> 
> 
> 
> Dear white peopleniggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go*


Gee, and here I was just thinking about how I'm needing a little target practice! lol  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2016)

----------


## Madison

Where is KKK ....

----------


## Madison

> Quick question for anyone:
> 
> How many White People "rioted" (or, even "Protested...") the election of Barack Hussein Obama????



Maybe this is the time white Americans to shine again...sometimes ..anough is anough! Black..Muslims what else?
Anough is anough

----------


## Roadmaster

> Where is KKK ....


 Many whites including conservative are taught to hate the KKK and white nationalist. Why would they help. Just like in Germany, the Nazis well they are really not but are labeled as such by the left media. People hate them but now want them to help them. These so called non haters that hate the nationalist need to do something here. They love bashing the white nationalist and telling them not to come into their areas. The left tells them what to think.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Top Black Lives Matter Activist: ‘We Will Incite Riots Everywhere if Trump Wins’
> 
> Attachment 13669
> 
> “Dear white people…niggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go”*
> 
> Prominent ‘Black Lives Matter’ activist and rapper Tef Poe has a message for “white people”: If Donald Trump wins the presidency, “niggas” will ‘incite riots everywhere’.
> 
> “Dear white people if Trump wins young niggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go. Just so you know,” Poe tweeted yesterday.
> ...



Send in the Army.......

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> like these fools aren't doing it now.  
> 
> thanks for the warning though.   See...he said RIOTS.    NOT protests.    Rioters get their assses shot.


Well, of course.

They're just looking for an excuse.  What ELSE could have them rioting, because a cop shot one of them after he robbed a store, roughed up its owner, walked with his booty down the center of the street and then made a grab for the cop's gun?  When they themselves kill each other for scowling at one another or flashing gang signs?

They just want to riot.  If it's not Trump, it's because their hero mulatto is being evicted from his house, dere in Washintun.  Or because they don't put that beeitch sistah on da money like dey say.  

ANYTHING.

----------

